# General > Films >  Broken Lizard Productions

## Invisible

Has anyone else watched all three of the Broken Lizard movies

Those being

Super Troopers (2001)
Club Dread (2004)
Beerfest (2006)

I loved Beerfest and have got to say after getting super troopers was a little disappointed after seeing all the hype and knowing its in a "cult" status. Club Dread has its good points.

Would like to hear from others regarding these films.

The gang are releasing a new one this year.

----------

